# Merry Christmas To All Our Christian Friends!



## ClassicRockr (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you too.

My Christmas present is a copy of Aesop's Fables.
Be sure to read the one about the dog in the manger.


----------

